# I'm thinking of going to Whitby yorkshire this wedkend



## Boondocker (Jul 8, 2016)

I have heard that the council there and police do not like campervans at all and will not allow it due to all the hotels and b&bs not being happy to loose revenue.
I have heard that some places exist if done very secretly.  I'm in a small MPV van no windows to curtain etc. Can zone suggest a car park or street position I could use then to sleep then move on before being noticed. Is blue bank still ok ?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 8, 2016)

Boondocker said:


> I have heard that the council there and police do not like campervans at all and will not allow it due to all the hotels and b&bs not being happy to loose revenue.
> I have heard that some places exist if done very secretly.  I'm in a small MPV van no windows to curtain etc. Can zone suggest a car park or street position I could use then to sleep then move on before being noticed. Is blue bank still ok ?



Just head up to the moors, loads of spots to overnight. You can then just drive into Whitby the next morning and park up.
That's what I do, I'd much rather spend the night in a scenic quiet location than overnight in a Carpark.


----------



## Beemer (Jul 8, 2016)

We spent the night at Blue Bank and then the following day drove down into Whitby and paid to park near the Marina.
It was a while back so not sure of the Blue Bank situation now.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jul 8, 2016)

Blue bank still ok. Sandsend ok


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 8, 2016)

*Park & ride*

Agree with other posts about Blue bank.
There is a P&R which is ok on the road to Whitby and you can then enjoy Whitby.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome along to the site


----------



## blindman (Nov 26, 2016)

*whitby*

We just park in the harbour car park after 6pm, get up at 8am, go to wetherspoons opposite harbour then set off.
Never had a problem.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 26, 2016)

blindman said:


> We just park in the harbour car park after 6pm, get up at 8am, go to wetherspoons opposite harbour then set off.
> Never had a problem.



Yes you have to make sure it's the harbour car park and not the council one as the council fine you you can't miss the harbour one it's the one full of MH at night lol.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 26, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Yes you have to make sure it's the harbour car park and not the council one as the council fine you you can't miss the harbour one it's the one full of MH at night lol.



Annie, I thought they were all council run apart from the one belonging to the marina, and that's for their own use? What have i missed? I have used the the large one, further on the same side of the road to the co-op one.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 26, 2016)

yorkslass said:


> Annie, I thought they were all council run apart from the one belonging to the marina, and that's for their own use? What have i missed? I have used the the large one, further on the same side of the road to the co-op one.



Last time we were there they were moving them on from the one by the coop but not the marina and the one opposite the coop behind the wall so I assumed they belong to different people departments companies.


----------



## wildman (Dec 6, 2016)

welcome to the wildside. Enjoy


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome.


----------

